# Serax



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

I am trying to get off oxazepam(Serax). I feel very jittery. My body is vibrating. Does anyone know how long this goes on for? I was taking 30 mgs. at night for anxiety and sleep. Then I tried 15 mgs during the day and 15 mgs at night. Now I'm trying to stop it because it causes tinnitus(ringing in the ears) for me. I feel so jittery that I am having trouble typing this. I tried taking a pain killer(oxycocet) to stop me from vibrating so much but it's only 5 mgs. and it didn't last for more than a few hours. How long does serax stay in your bloodstream if I've been taking it mostly at night for a year? How long does the jittery feeling last? Does anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

http://216.239.53.100/search?q=cache:O0_qt...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

Thank you Willie. At least I know I'll get through this without any harm to my body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Doing better today?


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes Willie!I found out that it wasn't the oxazepam that was making me jittery, it was benadryl PM for allergies. Two of the side effects were restlessness and jitters. I had both. I thought it was withdrawal. The benadryl sure helped with my TMJ though. I haven't had it all day. That is very strange. I wonder if it is my sinuses that is my TMJ problem. I took it for my allergies and to sleep and got a bonus even though I haven't slept I'm not in so much pain. Dealing with Crohn's is bad enough, I didn't need TMJ and Tinnitus on top of it all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Well goodness...that would do it I guess. Yeah, that was not something you needed to add to the list of problems. Hope things smooth out for you...are you going to continue with Serax? or some other med for anxiety?


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

I think I'm going to stick with Serax because last night I took it and finally got some sleep. I guess as the saying goes "Better the devil you know than one you don't". Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Totally agree...best of health to you.


----------

